# My 1890's style handlebars are ready!



## Hilldodger (5 Jan 2010)

<Hilldodger runs around like a five year old>

Back in November I ordered several pairs of some 1890's style racing bars to be hand made. Just heard they are ready

They'll be off to be nickel plated and then some will be for sale

Also means I get the originals back and I can build my 1895 racer up at last

Wonder when the same period frames will be done so I can begin building my first batch or hand built Peregrine racers up.







Also getting some copies of the original Leicester Cycle Co enamel head badge made.


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Jan 2010)

<Hilldodger runs around like a five year old>

Back in November I ordered several pairs of some 1890's style racing bars to be hand made. Just heard they are ready

They'll be off to be nickel plated and then some will be for sale

Also means I get the originals back and I can build my 1895 racer up at last

Wonder when the same period frames will be done so I can begin building my first batch or hand built Peregrine racers up.






Also getting some copies of the original Leicester Cycle Co enamel head badge made.


----------



## Landslide (5 Jan 2010)




----------



## Landslide (5 Jan 2010)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jan 2010)

drool


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jan 2010)

drool


----------



## Young Un (5 Jan 2010)

Cranks on the left hand side?


----------



## Young Un (5 Jan 2010)

Cranks on the left hand side?


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Jan 2010)

L/H drive was around at the Peregrines I've seen have R/H. so that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Jan 2010)

L/H drive was around at the Peregrines I've seen have R/H. so that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2010)

Spoon brakes?

Are they 28" wheels?


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2010)

Spoon brakes?

Are they 28" wheels?


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Jan 2010)

Yep, designing a spoon brake at the moment.

It has a 30" front and 28" rear but you can't get 30" tyres anymore so my new ones will be running 28" f/r


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Jan 2010)

Yep, designing a spoon brake at the moment.

It has a 30" front and 28" rear but you can't get 30" tyres anymore so my new ones will be running 28" f/r


----------



## Tynan (31 Jan 2010)

Excellent, esp the 30' wheel

Am I right to think that a spoo brake is homicidal?


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Feb 2010)

No, they usually do next to bugger all.


----------



## hubgearfreak (1 Feb 2010)

hello hilldodger.

have you any further details yet, ie. 
price
width
photos


----------



## tyred (1 Feb 2010)

Surely a spoon brake would cause excessive tyre wear?


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Feb 2010)

tyred said:


> Surely a spoon brake would cause excessive tyre wear?



Yep.

Here's the first prototype. The production ones will have nickel plating, the handlebars will be slightly dirrerent and both wheels will be 28".

Just needed to put something togther to see how they will ride and check that all the parts fir together. I can't finish off making the spoon brake until I have the final design of handlebar.


----------



## Davidc (1 Feb 2010)

Won't you have to put back brakes and a few other non-period bits on to meet current legislation?


----------



## tyred (1 Feb 2010)

It's fixed gear, I presume. Or a pedal-back brake.


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Feb 2010)

They are fixed and will have a front brake but will be sold 'not for road use' so that we don't have to meet all the regulations.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Feb 2010)

looks good, although the chainset looks a tad modern </nitpick>


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Feb 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> looks good, although the chainset looks a tad modern </nitpick>




Yeah, I'm sourcing some older looking ones. It should have inch pitch on but finding the correct chain wheels is almost impossible


----------

